# 2018 Audi S5 Build Log – System by Steve Cook at Audio X



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey folks! I’m going to take a stab at covering the build of my S5 coupe. I’m typically a DIY type of guy, but for various reasons have decided to let the pros handle this one. I chose Audio X because of their reputation and having seen/heard a couple of their vehicles I came away duly impressed. Since I was going to be in AL for Big Al’s annual birthday extravaganza, I figured I might as well take the :cough: short :cough: drive up to Florence and drop off the car.

The Car
2018 Audi S5 Prestige Coupe, purchased CPO with around 8k on the clock. It has a single turbo 3.0 liter V6 engine putting out 354 horsepower and all-wheel drive. The car is ridiculously comfortable and fun to drive… also gets around 28 MPG on trips which is nice.

Goals
My goals are just to have a better than average system but nice enough that if I want to get back into competition I wouldn’t get laughed out of the lanes.

Equipment
Head Unit: Stock Audi B&O/MMI
Interface: Nav-TV Zen-V
DSP: miniDSP C-DSP 8x12 DL
Front Stage: Audiofrog GB10’s and GB25’s in the A-pillars & Audio Development W800NEO 8” midbass in the lower doors
Rear Fill: Going to start with the stock Audi rear speakers to get a feeling for the ambiance
Subwoofers: Two Acoustic Elegance SBP15s running Infinite Baffle
Amplification: Two Zapco 150.4 LX amps for the front stage and rear fill, one Zapco Z2KD mono to the subs

Car Pictures

I don’t have any decent pics of the car, so I blatantly borrowed these from bertholomeys GTG thread









































Install Pictures

Just a pile of parts…









Missing some stuff…

































One Steve sent… for fun?









The shape of things to come…


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

This will be good


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Im watching!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great start!!!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic car... and really nice equipment too! 
This is going to be good.


----------



## ejeffrey (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm in for this one


----------



## JohnTB72 (May 9, 2019)

F'n A Cotton!....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Great car and good equipment choices.  Oh and that Steve Cook bloke and his cohorts aren't too shabby, either.  Looking forward to this one. Congrats.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> Great start!!!


Appreciate your help with the Audiofrogs!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

JohnTB72 said:


> F'n A Cotton!....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


A military friend of mine, from Evansville Indiana, used to have a saying when he liked something;

"Thats like $h!tting in tall Cotton!"


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> Great car and good equipment choices.  Oh and that Steve Cook bloke and his cohorts aren't too shabby, either.  Looking forward to this one. Congrats.


Thank you sir! We arrived at Audio X right before quitting time on a Friday evening... his crew should have had their jackets on and heading for the door.
Nope... they pulled the car into the bay and started the dismantle on the spot. Serious team Steve has!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

'scribed


Nice car and equipment. I'm betting you'll find no need for rear fill speakers for ambience as IME the MiniDSP DL does something that seems to make the sound surround you if the information is in the track.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Pillar Pron


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Truthunter said:


> 'scribed
> 
> 
> Nice car and equipment. I'm betting you'll find no need for rear fill speakers for ambience as IME the MiniDSP DL does something that seems to make the sound surround you if the information is in the track.


Thank you! I've always enjoyed a very small amount of rear fill, so that's why I'm just using the stock rears at first to see if I even need them...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful car! I'm in... Your post count is concerning.


----------



## AD Ventium (Mar 22, 2017)

So excited to hear your impressions as I have a 2016 A4 and am going with the exact same front stage as you and planning on using the Dirac live Minidsp! 

Looking forward to this build and beautiful car!


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Damn. I thought IB in a hatch, thats bold? Then realized the S5 is not a hatchback but the Sportback is. Whew.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> Beautiful car! I'm in... Your post count is concerning.


Yep, feel like the devil of the forum LOL


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

AD Ventium said:


> So excited to hear your impressions as I have a 2016 A4 and am going with the exact same front stage as you and planning on using the Dirac live Minidsp!
> 
> Looking forward to this build and beautiful car!


Thanks! I've been impressed with this Frog combo every time I've heard it but I'll be sure to post my thoughts!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

EmptyKim said:


> Damn. I thought IB in a hatch, thats bold? Then realized the S5 is not a hatchback but the Sportback is. Whew.


I knew I wanted to do IB, so I specifically got the coupe...


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Subbed!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

A little Alcantara goodness


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

This is what I'm here for. Great car with fantastic equipment. 

???


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

If the GB10/GB25 combo is as good as everyone is saying, they sure do make installs nice. Such a smaller footprint even compared to a normal 3". Makes me rethink my constant quest to put 4" or bigger mids somewhere on my dash/pillars.


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

preston said:


> If the GB10/GB25 combo is as good as everyone is saying, they sure do make installs nice. Such a smaller footprint even compared to a normal 3". Makes me rethink my constant quest to put 4" or bigger mids somewhere on my dash/pillars.


The gb25 is a little badassIt and the gb10 tweet sounds pretty good too


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Can’t wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

These guys are no joke do great work. GB stuff is awesome as well..

Great product, its in good hands, and its going in to a bad ass Audi!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

preston said:


> If the GB10/GB25 combo is as good as everyone is saying, they sure do make installs nice. Such a smaller footprint even compared to a normal 3". Makes me rethink my constant quest to put 4" or bigger mids somewhere on my dash/pillars.


Music is different for everyone, but to me, the Frogs have the sound I like. Steve mentioned that they sound really good off-axis, so that combined with their size seems to make them a great combination IMO.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> These guys are no joke do great work. GB stuff is awesome as well..
> 
> Great product, its in good hands, and its going in to a bad ass Audi!


Appreciate it! In addition to the audio, I have an RS5 grill to put on, and a bigger intercooler is on the way... just waiting for someone like APR to come out with a stable tune for the engine


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking of good work, how about the little Audi logo in the screen image of the grill?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Not just a design anymore...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^That is sexy as hell!!!!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Updates...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks great so far! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did the OEM grill over the tweeters get removed in the last few pics?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

NIce


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh, man, those pillars look phenomenal.

I was also very glad to see that Steve didn't resort to using the PL adhesive on your Audi's doors for those acrylic midbass baffles!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

casey said:


> Looks great so far! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did the OEM grill over the tweeters get removed in the last few pics?


That's what my eyes told me as well... I didn't even realize that was possible.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

casey said:


> Looks great so far! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did the OEM grill over the tweeters get removed in the last few pics?


I'd bet they were just left on for test fitting. Probably want to keep that soft dome protected until they're ready to be permanently installed.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Couple of updates...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^Holy crap, that's BEAUTIFUL! And it's not even finished yet!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

bbfoto said:


> ^Holy crap, that's BEAUTIFUL! And it's not even finished yet!


Yeah, I'm very impressed with the attention to detail!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Speaking of attention to detail, over the years I've learned a lot about "maintenance friendliness". Mostly from working on a project and running into access issues where the original designer clearly gave no thought to how something was going to be serviced later on... :listenup::thumbsdown:

So, when Steve sent me the pic below, my first thought was that the module in green was going to wind up underneath the IB frame. I asked him about it and he already had a plan to relocate the module! Now *that's *attention to detail I can get behind!


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Definitely going to follow this build. Very nice so far.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

court said:


> Definitely going to follow this build. Very nice so far.


Thank you! I see you are in NC... have you been to any of the local get-togethers? Always a great time!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Latest update with some awesome amp wiring...

















Doors with sound deadening and acrylic rings...

























Oh, and speakers... we have speakers!

















And now, the trouble-makers!!!
The first picture is the factory midbass speaker (hard to see) which fires toward the back of the door and is directed into the cabin by the opening. The whole contraption fits in the 8" diameter door opening... why Audi/B&O didn't just use an 8" diameter speaker is beyond me! The second pic shows the real problem. For some stupid reason, when Audi created a grille for the speaker, they chose to seal the area over the speaker while leaving the vent area open... half of the grille passes sound and the other half doesn't!?!?
















This brings me to the third and fourth pictures which show the PITA work that Steve has had to perform... essentially, grinding down the sealed up part of the grille to get it opened back up. The problem is that the plastic is so soft, it is melting and sealing itself back up... causing Steve hours of slow, unnecessary grinding all due to a bad design/implementation. Ok, I'll stop my ranting!

















I'll close this update on a happier note with a little sneak peak...


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

mumbles said:


> Thank you! I see you are in NC... have you been to any of the local get-togethers? Always a great time!


I am part of the Triangle Audi Group. We usually go to the Raleigh Detail Garage, Cars and Coffee in Morrisville etc. We are on Facebook and Instagram. If your ever in the area I would definitely check out your S5 for sure.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Are you using Brax eXvibration paste for damping.....

BTW, pillars with that slick Audi logo turned out awesome!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

court said:


> I am part of the Triangle Audi Group. We usually go to the Raleigh Detail Garage, Cars and Coffee in Morrisville etc. We are on Facebook and Instagram. If your ever in the area I would definitely check out your S5 for sure.


I didn't even notice that you had an Audi! Was actually talking about the car audio get-togethers, most notably @bertholomeys annual meet in May near Greensboro... here's a link to last years;
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...-ncsq-meet-3-5-may-2019-location-changed.html

If you are into car audio even a little bit, don't miss this GTG, he should be posting the 2020 date soon (no pressure Jason).


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

LBaudio said:


> Are you using Brax eXvibration paste for damping.....
> 
> BTW, pillars with that slick Audi logo turned out awesome!


Yes they did! The paste is from Vibraflex...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Some updates… the aluminum frame that will mount the sub baffle to the car

















CNC work for the baffles, 3 layers of Russian birch ply

































The design for the sub grille, a la Steve Cook


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

mumbles said:


> Some updates… the aluminum frame that will mount the sub baffle to the car
> /IMG]
> 
> The design for the sub grille, a la Steve Cook
> ]



Man, I love that frame!


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

3 layers of 3/4" ?
Wow.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I bet subwoofer baffle flex isn't in your vocabulary, lol.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

DavidRam said:


> Man, I love that frame!


Me too! I honestly wasn't sure what to expect when Steve said he was having an aluminum frame fabbed... guess in my mind I picture some box tubing, but what he gave me is beautiful in its simplicity!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

preston said:


> 3 layers of 3/4" ?
> Wow.


Mr. Cook doesn't mess around! 



Hillbilly SQ said:


> I bet subwoofer baffle flex isn't in your vocabulary, lol.


Gawd I hope not! More worried about the vehicle sheet metal, but it obviously depends on how far to the right I turn that volume thingy


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes its always a bit of a challenge sealing the IB baffle to the car body. I never really though of doing it that way before. If you're used to fabricating metal (as I am) that's actually a pretty brilliantly straightforward way to do it, and looks very nice as well.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Rigidity ,best way to minimize flex and no better way than with metal.


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

Looking good! Subbed!

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Got those holes filled in...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking amazing!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

mumbles said:


> Got those holes filled in...


Is that a flat power wire cable? Do you know what brand that is? I think that would be super useful in certain install situations.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Is that a flat power wire cable? Do you know what brand that is? I think that would be super useful in certain install situations.


The good news is Yes, it's a flat power cable...

The bad news is... you have to go to Audi to get it... it's a factory cable :blush:


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> This brings me to the third and fourth pictures which show the PITA work that Steve has had to perform... essentially, grinding down the sealed up part of the grille to get it opened back up. The problem is that the plastic is so soft, it is melting and sealing itself back up... causing Steve hours of slow, unnecessary grinding all due to a bad design/implementation. Ok, I'll stop my ranting!


Would it not have been easier to just fabricate entire replacement grills using the OEM as a template? I would have thought the shop could whip something up pretty quickly that would still look good. 


And having had to grind Audi plastic in the past, yeah, that stuff sucks. It just gums itself up as you are grinding and makes a real mess.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

mumbles said:


> The good news is Yes, it's a flat power cable...
> 
> The bad news is... you have to go to Audi to get it... it's a factory cable :blush:


Ahh bummer lol. I bet Audi charges a grip for hat cable.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Subscribed!

I've been following along on Facebook, and didn't realize you had a thread posted in here. I really like what Steve and crew did with the subwoofer baffle. I have similar plans for my wife's car. Fortunately, I have access to my brothers CNC table (plasma & router). 

I can't wait to see your car all buttoned up.


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

Is there any reason the subs are firing into the trunk rather the cabin? Weve obviously seen it done both ways many times but I never knew the reason if 1 is better than the other


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ToNasty said:


> Is there any reason the subs are firing into the trunk rather the cabin? Weve obviously seen it done both ways many times but I never knew the reason if 1 is better than the other


No different from running a sub inverted in a sealed or ported box. Just looks cleaner where eyes will be in my opinion. Lots of people run IB subs this way.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

naiku said:


> Would it not have been easier to just fabricate entire replacement grills using the OEM as a template? I would have thought the shop could whip something up pretty quickly that would still look good.
> 
> 
> And having had to grind Audi plastic in the past, yeah, that stuff sucks. It just gums itself up as you are grinding and makes a real mess.


Talking to Steve, he says that given the multiple compound curves of the factory grille, trying to duplicate it would not be easy and may not have looked right...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Subscribed!
> 
> I've been following along on Facebook, and didn't realize you had a thread posted in here. I really like what Steve and crew did with the subwoofer baffle. I have similar plans for my wife's car. Fortunately, I have access to my brothers CNC table (plasma & router).
> 
> I can't wait to see your car all buttoned up.


Appreciate it! I would love to have access to that type of equipment, turns out such clean work!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ToNasty said:


> Is there any reason the subs are firing into the trunk rather the cabin? Weve obviously seen it done both ways many times but I never knew the reason if 1 is better than the other


For me it was just aesthetics... the baskets on the the AE's aren't the prettiest to look at.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

A few more updates. I told Steve that I wanted;

A little "bling" in the trunk
No car audio specific logos since the equipment is subject to change
That I liked a black-ish with red highlights type of scheme

Here is what he came up with 


















How do I post videos hosted on flickr?


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that Audi logo over the subs is one of my favorite design elements of all time! Going to be at the shop this weekend. Can't wait to see it in person. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

rockinridgeline said:


> I think that Audi logo over the subs is one of my favorite design elements of all time! Going to be at the shop this weekend. Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


Be sure to post back here... I have to make due with pictures for now


----------



## rockinridgeline (Feb 2, 2009)

It looks fantastic in person! Nearly every team member this weekend joked "I need to go IB" after hearing the bottom end. It is going to sound excellent when tuned.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update! Steve said it flexes the roof, so his framework and sealing is obviously on point! I'm getting really excited!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

These will be the last official "Audio X" updates, since I'll be picking up the finished product on Friday!

Steve added some CF rings to the back plate... they were a little plain









He also replaced the CF on the sub grille









Lit up and pretty









Finally, Steve took the car and had the windows tinted


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Very nicely done as a way to spice it up without being over the top.


----------



## ambesolman (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great! Any idea how much depth you lost in the trunk?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk?


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't have an exact number... will try to get some measurements when I get the car back.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Today is the big day. Woot woot!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Waiting patiently


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Very, Very Nice.
Anxious to hear your first impressions.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Waiting patiently


I’m not sure if patient is the word you should use. Lol!


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

Just curious, are SBP15 subs really 12inches in depth, as per their specs? Looking for the same sub setup. Thank you.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

datooff said:


> Just curious, are SBP15 subs really 12inches in depth, as per their specs? Looking for the same sub setup. Thank you.


That is shipping info. I’m pretty sure I remember reading it follows the dimensions of the TD series, which they have the technical drawings for, which I attached for the TD15. Looks to be about 8 inches deep, which is what I remember and expect.



http://aespeakers.com/pdfs/TD15_dimensional.pdf


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

dgage said:


> I’m not sure if patient is the word you should use. Lol!


Ok impatiently ?


----------



## datooff (Aug 5, 2019)

dgage said:


> That is shipping info. I’m pretty sure I remember reading it follows the dimensions of the TD series, which they have the technical drawings for, which I attached for the TD15. Looks to be about 8 inches deep, which is what I remember and expect.
> 
> 
> 
> http://aespeakers.com/pdfs/TD15_dimensional.pdf


Yep! 8 inches. Damn, now I want 2* SBP's even more.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, it's official... I have the Audi back and am a happy camper!!! Of course, all credit has to go to Steve and his crew at Audio X , they definitely exceeded my expectations for a really good sounding system... it's much better than that! I feel like a couple of superlatives are necessary, so here goes;

*Sound*: Awesome! Just great overall tone and balance. Totally blown away by the AF GB25's.
*Volume*: Holy $#!t... this thing gets stupid loud but stays composed... it goes much louder than I will ever play it!
*Bass*: Again, Holy $#!t! I thought the rear window was going to blow out a couple of times... and Steve has the bass turned down, so if I want to go crazy, I have that option. 

I also wanted to give a shout out to the Audio X competition team who lent their ears to the tuning which was done the old fashioned way, without DiracLive. Steve specifically mentioned that Kirk Profitt had tuned late into the night, so I appreciate everyones help! I was especially happy to hear that Kirk had spent time on the tune... I met Kirk back in 2013 at Grayson and Allys Atlanta GTG, and his Acura (at the time) has always been the benchmark vehicle to me. It did everything so well, and got loud AF with no hint of losing composure.

But I digress... thanks for indulging my diatribe! And again, in case I didn't make it clear, if you are looking for a first rate shop to do your install or freshen-up, Steve and Audio X are the guys!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

ambesolman said:


> Looks great! Any idea how much depth you lost in the trunk?


Right at 13.5"... and the depth has more to do with the vehicle than anything... Steve over-engineered the hell out of the baffle, actually welding it to the vehicle which was dictated by the location of the trunk framework. I would estimate that the space between the rear of the sub to the back of the folded up seat is probably about 4"... hope this helps!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

jimmydee said:


> Very, Very Nice.
> Anxious to hear your first impressions.


Honestly, just amazed! I'm thoroughly impressed by the AF GB25's, they get loud and blend with the AD 8's incredibly well. My plans are to save the current tune as the master copy and then give a DiraceLive tune a try to see what happens. Since I have four presets to work with on the miniDSP controller, I'm going to create a tune for my everyday driving seat position, one for the traditional seat reclined demo position and I'm sure I'll find uses for the other two.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dgage said:


> That is shipping info. I’m pretty sure I remember reading it follows the dimensions of the TD series, which they have the technical drawings for, which I attached for the TD15. Looks to be about 8 inches deep, which is what I remember and expect.
> 
> 
> 
> http://aespeakers.com/pdfs/TD15_dimensional.pdf


I measured 5" from the back of the baffle to the back of the pole cover and the baffle is 2 1/4" thick, so by my estimation, the mounting depth of a SBP15 would be 7 1/4".


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The build looks absolutely amazing - top shelf for sure - it is just flashy enough, but extremely professional. I’m looking forward to seeing it and hearing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vsaudi (Nov 27, 2012)

mumbles said:


> Latest update with some awesome amp wiring...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just came across this. any more pictures of the mid bass grilles? for me this was the biggest PITA


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Unfortunately I don’t, what were you looking for specifically?


----------



## vsaudi (Nov 27, 2012)

mumbles said:


> Unfortunately I don’t, what were you looking for specifically?


Just curious how well the grinding got rid of junk in back. Mine had melting problems too.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, that was a problem with mine as well. In fact, the installer ground right through one cover and they had to buy a brand new one and start over.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Your 3D printing skillz are k!ll!n' 'em! Beautiful car and trunk!


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Your 3D printing skillz are k!ll!n' 'em! Beautiful car and trunk!


Wish I could take credit, but that goes to Steve Cook at Audio X...


----------



## zech912 (Jun 23, 2017)

phenomenal build on a beautiful car.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

zech912 said:


> phenomenal build on a beautiful car.


Thanks 🙏


----------



## surfsq (8 mo ago)

Did you contemplate putting your amps anywhere else like the sides of your trunk doing some sort of fabrication with carpet etc? I am nearing the start of my "end build" with my s5 sportback and I am constantly worried about eliminating the spare tire. I have audi care and insurance roadside assistance but i commute 5 days a week and know my luck will run out on the streets near Seattle. I want to show off the amps though, not sure there is any other logical choice other than spare tire area for two amps. Beautiful car and build btw.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ask bertholomey if you need a spare tire.


----------



## surfsq (8 mo ago)

dkc7 said:


> Ask bertholomey if you need a spare tire.


I have mine, just meant I would prefer to have the spare in the car instead of using that space for amps. Not sure its going to be doable because other than finding a way to mount them on the sides of the trunk, nothing else makes sense for showing off pretty amps.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I’m not particularly lucky, so I bring my spare with me on long trips along with a tire plug kit, fix-a-flat, and a mini compressor…


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Brief update:
Replaced the Audiofrog GB10/25 combo with Audison Thesis Violino 2 tweeters & Voce 2 mids.
Replaced the two ZAPCO LX150.4 amps with a ZAPCO AP150.6 on tweeters, mids & rear fill and an AP400.2 on the mid bass.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

mumbles said:


> Brief update:
> Replaced the Audiofrog GB10/25 combo with Audison Thesis Violino 2 tweeters & Voce 2 mids.
> Replaced the two ZAPCO LX150.4 amps with a ZAPCO AP150.6 on tweeters, mids & rear fill and an AP400.2 on the mid bass.



Now, we are talking...

Can you please elaborate on the differences the upgrade made(?)

And some pics too...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Now, we are talking...
> 
> Can you please elaborate on the differences the upgrade made(?)
> 
> And some pics too...


I never felt that the Audiofrogs were closed in, in fact I liked them very much. But, the Thesis are definitely more open and airy... I'm hearing a little more detail in songs I'm familiar with. The amps seem to add a little more emphasis in the mid bass, but I've also almost tripled my power on them. Full disclosure, I had a crappy tune on my trip to @naiku s GTG. @Truthunter put a good tune on the system while there and the only real play time I've had was the trip home... I don't really consider that critical listening.

As far as pics go I'm not happy with some things so I'll be redoing my pillars and my amp rack... until then here are some shots others took.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks really nice. 

I am wondering why you did not make the Grills - Horizontal to the dash/vehicle/the ground? ======


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Looks really nice.
> 
> I am wondering why you did not make the Grills - Horizontal to the dash/vehicle/the ground? ======


I wanted to have the lines of the grills and the logo flow with the angle of the pillars… just personal taste really.


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Did u have the thesis at the meet or did u just do them this week. I like the flow of the speaker grill orientation.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

dkc7 said:


> Did u have the thesis at the meet or did u just do them this week. I like the flow of the speaker grill orientation.


Yes, they were in at the meet…


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Next time Ill listen to your s5


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

If you were serious about going to Al’s GTG in November, I’ll be there.


----------



## Myface (May 21, 2021)

mumbles said:


> Brief update:
> Replaced the Audiofrog GB10/25 combo with Audison Thesis Violino 2 tweeters & Voce 2 mids.
> Replaced the two ZAPCO LX150.4 amps with a ZAPCO AP150.6 on tweeters, mids & rear fill and an AP400.2 on the mid bass.


Did you have rear fill when I heard your car?
Tom


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Myface said:


> Did you have rear fill when I heard your car?
> Tom


Yes, but it is turned down so you almost don’t know it’s there.


----------

